# broken window effect



## Elphaba (Dec 6, 2009)

hello all, i am trying to decide what to make this year.. i keep looking at my windows and think i may need to come up with a broken window effect.. has anyone tried this?? if so would you mind sharing your thoughts/ ideas?? thanks, elfie


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

do you have a picture of the windows? How visible would the "broken glass" be?

I would think getting some sheets of acrylic and breaking those would work well. If the acrylic is think enough, shining a light on them at an angle would emphasize the broken edges.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

If the glass just has to look cracked use draw "cracks" on the window with soap. From a distance or in the dark it looks fairly realistic.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 6, 2009)

i saw a very cool display from "creepycathy" she went all out with boarded up windows and broken glass... great idea.. i can't seem to find anything on how she did it.maybe i will pm her... thanks guys


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, elphaba. 

The broken glass are transparencies sprayed with a 'frosted glass' spray. Can be found at Hobby Lobby for around $8. It may be cheaper at Ace Hardware.  I then cut some of the faux glass/ transparencies to appear broken. (btw- thank you, Terra, for that idea.) I found some faux window pane thingys at a thrift store; hot glued the transparencies onto the back of those; then put a black cloth behind it all. It will hang, by fishing line, from my window frame for easy off/ easy on. yay! LOL btw- the boards are velcroed onto the faux window pane thingys.
Also, the transparencies were shorter than the faux window pane thingys, but I hid that with the boards.  
I believe I remember someone else using semi- transparent frosted contact paper for the same effect. But I couldn't find that kind of contact paper anywhere, so I used the transparencies & spray. Plus, they put the contact paper over their existing glass; and if the light didn't shine just right then you'd still get a glare.

The boards are done similiarly to Spooky Blue's. here's the site: http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/spookywood/fake-wood.htm

Here is something else that may help:

http://www.instructables.com/id/fake-cracked-window/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Fake-Fun-Bullet-Holes/

Good luck! and thanx, again.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you sooo much creepycathy, all the info is very helpful.. this looks like a simple/straight to the point project (just what i am looking for) i like how you mixed different ideas. i am finding that is what i like about the site, all the info and figuring out what works best for your own display.. thank you again


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

try dragging a hot glue gun down the window with the tip pressed against the glass and extruding only a small amount of glue while it's moving. pull it straight, stop change angles as glass doesn't usually crack in too narrow of arcs.

quick and dirty


----------

